# confused, lost and scared



## wonderer (Sep 27, 2009)

removed. what a waste of time and such an unhelpful place. response from blanca is exactly what is the problem with people these days. maybe the person has issues in their relationships (are they involved in one? if so, i feel very sorry for their partner) but there is no need to be judgemental and take it out on someone else.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

wonderer said:


> I made her feel so good, comfortable and "sane". she said this herself.


Hummm...really. Lets see how good you've made her feel. 



wonderer said:


> she has got me in ALOT of trouble with the law


and what was that trouble? well, aside from the two other problems listed below, there's also this one that you mentioned in your post last October:



wonderer said:


> what trouble has she put me in? Well.... lets say something serious. "inappropriate touching" if you get my drift, which is so stupid.


ya...so stupid. 



wonderer said:


> anyway, the 3rd time she did this and she pinned me down on the bed and wouldnt let me go.


why'd she feel the need to pin you down? what were you doing?



wonderer said:


> no idea why I felt guilty for something I didnt do but she was overreacting again for something that I did not do,


she overreacted- again? how many times have you done this?



wonderer said:


> she text me saying to delete her number. didnt make any sense.


seems to be a lot of things in this story that arent making much sense.



wonderer said:


> I embraced her by the arms gently to look into her, and gave her a simple peck on the cheek. At this point, she told me to "get off" a couple of times, to which I did but was in complete and utter shock and at this point....
> 
> And then I get arrested at the train station. NEVER EVER have I been involved with the law of any kind and I am a man of good clean character. I have a strong upbringing, cultured upbringing also. Complete shock.
> 
> and all this is now being taken to court for 2 counts of assault.


you've never ever been involved with the law before... you mean, except for that other time back in october? but i will agree that you must have had some kind of 'strong' upbringing.



wonderer said:


> Just before xmas, she got me arrested for breaching a bail condition, for something I didn't do (she claimed I tried to send messages on MSN! How stupid is that? I dont even have her) and well, she told lies there. Thankfully after the hearing the following day, they let me go thanks to my barrister.


thankfully....



wonderer said:


> Everyone says that something is wrong with me


id have to agree. your story is in all likelyhood, not true. whether it is or not, however, you need professional help. that's the truth.


----------



## wonderer (Sep 27, 2009)

gee, thanks for the unhelpful response. sorry, you werent there so you have no right being judgemental. you know, there are some good people in this world, just a shame you dont see it but be negitive from your experiences like her.

dont know why i bothered posting. i am not a "predetor" like you women "dream" or "wish" for.

sorry but looks like you are the one needing professional help. actually, maybe even that isnt enough for you. sorry but your response is utter nonsense and if you have nothing better to say then dont say anything at all.


----------



## DawnD (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm sorry that you felt attacked, but I know that Blanca was just trying to get the point across to you. The parts that I can see tell me that the woman you were in a relationship with is very unstable, and that you are best to move on and forget completely about her. I don't know why she would want to hurt you like that, it doesn't make any sense. But just keep moving forward and get your life back to a place that you want it in. I would love to say more, but I have no idea what the question was lol.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

wonderer said:


> what a waste of time and such an unhelpful place.


the place is actually very helpful, even if you find my post unhelpful. I admittedly do not have a knack for sugar coating my responses. it does flare tempers every so often. but in any case there are hundreds of other readers that can give you a different perspective, one you might find more helpful. if youd like to repost i promise i will not respond.


----------

